# Những nét nổi bật từ chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (6/4/22)

Rượu muốn ngon cần chọn được chum chuẩn. Vậy thì lý do gì anh em không đến ngay Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh để rước ngay một em chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng chính hãng, chất lượng cao.


Đặc trưng của chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng
Phổ biến nhất hiện nay là 4 dòng chum sành: chum sành trơn, chum sành tài lộc, dòng chum hoa văn cổ, dòng chum sành Đông Sơn u Lạc.

Bốn dòng chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng này cũng là bốn dòng chum mang lại sự nổi tiếng, gây dựng được uy tín của Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh trên thị trường gốm sứ Việt Nam.

Nguyên liệu cao cấp cùng công thức tổ truyền

Điểm chung của bốn loại chum sành ngâm rượu này là phần nguyên liệu được làm hoàn toàn từ đất sét cao cấp. Đất sét hiếm hòa trộn, tinh lọc cùng cát và phù sa sông Hồng.

Kết hợp công thức bí truyền của Bảo Khánh Bát Tràng cùng quá trình nung đốt nghiêm ngặt tại nhiệt độ cao, cho ra thành phẩm chum rắn chắc. Xương chum có độ cứng nhất định, có khả năng chịu được mọi tác động của thời tiết.

Chum không tráng men

Đọc đến đây, nhiều anh em tự hỏi, chum sành để ngâm rượu tráng men với không tráng men thì khác gì nhau? Nếu chum tráng men có hại tại sao vẫn được sản xuất và sử dụng?

Thực tế, trên thị trường quả đúng là có hai loại chum như vậy. Bảo Khánh xin giải thích để anh em tỏ tường và đỡ phân vân khi mua chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng nhé!

Như anh em đã biết, chum sành Bát Tràng có đặc trưng làm từ đất sét. Vì thế, chum không tráng men giúp thành chum giữ được kết cấu xốp trong đất.

Nhờ đó, khi ủ rượu trong thời gian lâu dài, những độc tố ấy có khả năng thẩm thấu ra ngoài, khiến rượu êm hơn, an toàn hơn.




Quay lại với các dòng chum tráng men, đó là các dòng chum sau bước hong khô, sẽ được nhúng vào một lớp men mỏng. Sau đó chum sẽ có độ bóng đẹp sau khi nung. Lớp men đặc này khi ngâm rượu lâu dài, có thể gây tích tụ độc tố không tốt trong rượu.

Tuy nhiên không phải cứ tráng men là độc, anh em lưu ý nhé. Chum tráng men chỉ độc khi sử dụng để ủ rượu trong thời gian lâu dài. Trong trường hợp anh em chỉ dùng để đựng ngắn hạn, hoặc mời bạn bè khi có khách thì hoàn toàn không sao nhé!

Cách phân biệt chum tráng men và không tráng men rất đơn giản. Khi mua chum sành, anh em dùng tay miết nhẹ lên chum. Nếu có độc nhám nhẹ, sần sùi, đó là chum không tráng men.

Để ngâm rượu trong thời gian dài mà không tráng men, không rò rỉ, chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng Bảo Khánh phải có công thức tổ truyền riêng biệt cùng những nguyên liệu cực hiếm.

Đây là lý do vì sao chum không tráng men lại có giá thành nhỉnh hơn và được coi là ưu điểm khi dùng ủ rượu lâu dài.


>>> Xem thêm: Tổng hợp các mẫu chum sành đựng rượu Bát Tràng có tại Bảo Khánh


----------

